# Sleep Well, Valentine



## talashira (Feb 23, 2010)

My baby girl, Valentine, went over the Rainbow Bridge this afternoon.

She was fine this weekend, but on Monday, she began vomiting and seemed extremely listless. I took her to an emergency clinic nearby (a truly terrific hospital -- I'm so grateful for all they did), and they noticed that she was severely jaundiced and concluded that she might have feline hepatic lipidosis (fatty liver disease), though they didn't know what caused it. They kept her overnight to insert a feeding tube, and she seemed better on Tuesday.

But by this morning, her blood pressure was dropping pretty rapidly, as was her blood sugar, and they started pushing dopamine just to keep her pressure up. There were signs of her kidneys shutting down, too, along with her liver. They urged me to get down there as quickly as I could. I rushed down with my ex, who'd helped me raise her from a kitten, and our hearts just about broke when we got there: she was tied to tons of machines, though she was swaddled comfortably in and on lots of blankets, and she was really quite out of it -- so much so that she didn't respond to our presence.

The vet told us that there was a chance she could still get better, but within a half-hour of our getting there, her blood pressure dropped severely again, and they had to push even more dopamine. I've had enough medical training to know exactly how bad that is.

And then she woke up enough to begin moaning loudly. And my heart shattered into a million pieces. I immediately turned to the vet and said, "I can't let her be like this. We have to end this."

I cuddled her for ten minutes after I signed the paperwork; her moaning quieted whenever I spoke her name and kissed her little head. I held her as they gave her the injection, and within moments, my little baby girl was gone forever. I held her for a half-hour afterward, feeling her warm weight and expecting her to suddenly turn and nuzzle into me, even though I knew it would never happen again.

I'm still in shock. She went from perfectly healthy to dead in a matter of two days. The vet thinks it was probably an extremely aggressive form of FIP, though they won't be sure until the necropsy results come back.

I can't decide whether to bury her or have her cremated. I never thought I'd have to make that decision this decade, let alone this week.

Please enjoy the last picture of my beautiful girl from when she was still healthy, this past weekend. And then go and give your own kitties a nice, long, loving pet.

Goodbye, Valentine. You'll always be my baby girl.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Valentine was beautiful and obviously loved very much. atback


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

How awful for you  You were with her and she knew she was loved, rip little girl. atback


----------



## SpaceyKP (May 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. atback I went through the same thing recently. Just do your best to think of only the happy memories. Valentine would much rather have you think of her and smile. 

For you decision on how to properly memorialize Valentine, I had to make that tough decision about my own baby girl, Nala. I was afraid of burying her then moving and having to leave her behind. So I had her cremated and I'm glad I did. There's a great website http://www.perfectmemorials.com that has a lot of really nice pet items. It's a tough thing to have to think about, but I know for me it made me feel so much better to give her a nice memorial and to know that she'll always be here for me when I need her. There's another good website http://www.etsy.com where you can buy and sell handmade items. Under the Alchemy section, you can even post bids to have custom items made. I had a little stuffed dog made to look like my Nala and now I'm having a little statue made for my Leo. I've found it very comforting to have a tangible reminder of them when I'm missing them most.


----------



## talashira (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words, you guys. :|

And thank you, SpaceyKP, for your suggestion; I think you solved my crisis of indecision! I've decided to have her "transformed" into this:

http://www.perfectmemorials.com/cop...rass-cremation-jewelry-engravable-p-7428.html

It's a beautiful solution to a horrible problem. Thank you again.


----------



## SpaceyKP (May 8, 2010)

I'm glad I could help make things a little easier for you. I'm sure Valentine will be happy that you will always have her with you, and I know that you will be happy with your decision.


----------



## 3TabbyCats (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

How very hard it is when they leave us, and what a shock when it's sudden. I'm so very sorry you have this pain. I feel certain that you will see Valentine again. In the meantime, I wish you strength and peace of mind. God bless.


----------



## 3TabbyCats (Apr 24, 2010)

I feel your pain. I know what it's like to lose a much loved cat, as well as suddenly. 
I wish you strength to get through this difficult time. God bless.


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. atback


----------



## Bruce (May 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss... atback


----------

